# Hedgy dad to the rescue!!



## KiwiLittle (Nov 10, 2015)

So... I went to an event and I saw a clown with a hedgehog in his hands. 
As a hedgehog dad myself, I ran to him and asked about his hedgy.
He continued to tell me that he had more and pointed to a small size cage on the table.
As I looked inside I noticed not one or two BUT 5 juvi-adult hedgehogs in a small showbox-size cage!!!!
As you can imagine my SHOCK, knowing that hedgehogs are solitary animals, my inmediate question was.. "Are they babies from the same litter?' 
He said they were not from the same litter and some wee adults and some were smaller... To this, I started to get upset, I told him that he needed to know hedgehogs are solitary animals and that it's dangerous to keep them in a cage together like that!! "Even if it's two hedgehogs DO NOT KEEP THEM TOGETHER LIKE THAT," I said. He told me he didn't know and that they seem to be fine in that cage together. This is when I exploded on him. I asked if he keeps them in that small cage at home and he said yes!!!! I said "I'm sorry but you are putting there poor animals at risk and that he needed to be more responsible and separate them each with at least 4 by 4 feet area OR find a sanctuary to take them to because THAT is animal cruelty" I took his information and I told him I will call him and find out what he did. He seemed concerned ( and a little scared since I was loud enough for other people to hear) and promised he will separate them. He said he had just got them from Arizona. I told him they are illegal in CA, and that he was now responsible for those hedgies. I also told him he can always call the zoo and see if they will take them if he find himself incapable of caring for them. I gave him my number and said I would help him do or at least figure out the right thing for them if he calls me. I walked away because I was infuriated!!  And that was that. What do you think and how would you have handled this situation?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Good for you! You did pretty much what I would have done. I think you handled it well. I'm sure the man meant no harm to the hedgies, and now he'll probably go home and google their care.


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

I think youy did the right thing. When we see people who doesn't know, we need to give them the information they do not have so they can do the right thing.


----------

